# Lazy sex with age?



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Should be some interesting replies here. Since this is the internet and most guys say they can last for a 1hr, go 3 times in a row, and they have 8-9" members too...........lol. 

I thought I'd pose this question? Who thinks they have become lazier in the bedroom as time goes on?

My wife and I have been married almost 20 years now and know our bodies so well it's silly! For her to orgasm in one of our tried and true methods is 5 minutes almost every time 10 minutes. I'm guy so if you play with it long enough something will happen no matter what. 

We find ourselves doing that more than what you did in your 20's. Where you would do every position under the sun and act like contortionists then go on the table, floor, washer etc.

No we joke about how the hell did we do that? Screw that, I want a bed.........!! Or remember when we used to be in the car? How did that work.........lol.

We still bust out the toys and might change it up a little from time to time meaning every 2-4 weeks, but usually it's the tried and true stuff. Our frequency is still about 2x a week and has been for a long time.

What about you?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

No, I can relate to that to a large (no pun intended) extent.

Most sessions are quickies perhaps 15 minutes tops, on average once every two days. Mix it up, might go twice in a day or three four days in a row but then have a 'rest' for a few days. Typically one to four positions used in the quickies, and like you we have our tried and tested methods to get her off.

In our case I wouldn't say it is so much laziness as age creeping in for both of us.

But as a 56 yr old and 49yr old I think we do ok. I read a lot of stuff on here that would suggest we have more 'fun' than people 20+ years younger than us.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Married 21 years and we are doing it in reverse.

We are doing things now in our 40's that most people did in their 20's. 

No laziness here if anything it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Married 21 years and we are doing it in reverse.
> 
> We are doing things now in our 40's that most people did in their 20's.
> 
> No laziness here if anything it's the exact opposite.


Married 18 years, this is us, except we now are in our early 50s


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sex swing for orthopedic issues, $50.00. Yoga for keeping flexibility, $15.00 per session. Pillows to support painful joints, $20.00.

Privacy....priceless!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> Should be some interesting replies here. Since this is the internet and most guys say they can last for a 1hr, go 3 times in a row, and they have 8-9" members too...........lol.
> 
> I thought I'd pose this question? Who thinks they have become lazier in the bedroom as time goes on?
> 
> ...


I'm a male and my sexuality in my 30's was better than my 20's. I was gaining experience and confidence and greater awareness , control and timing of my body. I can go multiple sessions if I want. I'm 41 now, and realize that we get good at what we want to do.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

drerio said:


> Married 18 years, this is us, except we now are in our early 50s


This is us also, married 22 years, me 44 him 52. We have gotten really wild in our old age!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> This is us also, married 22 years, me 44 him 52. We have gotten really wild in our old age!


I have an app on my phone that allows me to suggest positions to my wife via text.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

drerio said:


> I have an app on my phone that allows me to suggest positions to my wife via text.


OMG, really? I have an iPhone. Can you tell me what the app is. H and I love sexting ;-)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> OMG, really? I have an iPhone. Can you tell me what the app is. H and I love sexting ;-)


It is a little pricey, but the best one I found for this function iKamasutra. There are a few others, but they don't always provide both detailed drawing and description in the txt.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

drerio said:


> It is a little pricey, but the best one I found for this function iKamasutra. There are a few others, but they don't always provide both detailed drawing and description in the txt.


Thanks! Going to look it up now.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Thanks! Going to look it up now.


I just looked it up... Strange it is not showing up in the App Store. But, maybe these images of the app may help


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

drerio said:


> I just looked it up... Strange it is not showing up in the App Store. But, maybe these images of the app may help


I downloaded a different app called Kalm Sutra and it is nice with a bookshelf. The app itself is free and you can purchase 1 or 2 book shelves for .99 cents a piece. I am at work so I cant really look at it now. Cant wait to look at this on the train. :smthumbup:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I've become lazier, but mostly because I have no one to go far with. My ex-wife rarely wanted sex and the few times it was allowed I was so sex starved and she just wanted it over with that it took like 2 minutes.

My fiancee now likes the sex we have (or so she says) but rarely is she interest in anything that takes more than about 10 minutes, 20 if you include foreplay and the cuddling afterwards. 

I'm now at the point where even if I want to keep going for a while, I'm unsure if she does, and I don't really feel like putting in the effort when I'm not even sure if she wants to keep going.

One other thing that does cause an issue is when I orgasm, I have a lot of 'fluids.' I mean, a lot. So it tends to make things a lot more messy, which does affect her enjoyment of things.

If anyone wants a further explaination/discussion on this, they can PM me because they last time I discussed it to much I got in a bit of trouble from a mod, so I don't want to risk crossing the line at all.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> I've become lazier, but mostly because I have no one to go far with. My ex-wife rarely wanted sex and the few times it was allowed I was so sex starved and she just wanted it over with that it took like 2 minutes.
> 
> My fiancee now likes the sex we have (or so she says) but rarely is she interest in anything that takes more than about 10 minutes, 20 if you include foreplay and the cuddling afterwards.
> 
> ...


I just want to make a quick observation... Your ex didnt want it and it doesnt sound to me like your fiancee really does either. Dude?? No disrespect but can you explain why are you going down the aisle again with the same issues? 

This saddened me when I read it.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I just want to make a quick observation... Your ex didnt want it and it doesnt sound to me like your fiancee really does either. Dude?? No disrespect but can you explain why are you going down the aisle again with the same issues?
> 
> This saddened me when I read it.


She does 'want it', just not as often as I want it. Our/my issue is with frequency (not greatly but definately somewhat of a problem) and with variety and trying new stuff. 

The issue with length of duration has more to do with the fact she's had a hysterectomy, and has difficult creating natural lubrication on her, so she dries out fast. Sometimes we use Astroglide, but typically she'd rather not. Doesn't like the feel of it and I think it bothers her to have to use that stuff.

Not an excuse, I agree, but that's part of the problem.

Also, she is dealing with childhood sexual trauma issues (a rape), so that impacts things as well.

As for why I'm marrying her, I've explained it a dozen times or more around here, so i won't bother posting it again. Feel free to PM me though and I can gladly discuss it all at length.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> Also, she is dealing with childhood sexual trauma issues (a rape), so that impacts things as well.


No. No. No. Read my story. You want my life 20 years from now. You want to know what I know? Please. You got a heads up for a reason. I'm passionate about this for many reasons. I didn't get a heads up. What I got was plenty of LD woman and DDays.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> No. No. No. Read my story. You want my life 20 years from now. You want to know what I know? Please. You got a heads up for a reason. I'm passionate about this for many reasons. I didn't get a heads up. What I got was plenty of LD woman and DDays.


I did read your story, and it is sad. But it is different from mine.

One day I'll get around to posting it on here, but it's not going to a few paragraphs, it's going to be like War and Peace.

Funny, seems like a lot of people are here under similar circumstances, fighting a war to find a little peace.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

MrBrains said:


> No. No. No. Read my story. You want my life 20 years from now. You want to know what I know? Please. You got a heads up for a reason. I'm passionate about this for many reasons. I didn't get a heads up. *What I got was plenty of LD woman and DDays.*


your wife cant be LD since she's getting it elsewhere with both sexes.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

aug said:


> your wife cant be LD since she's getting it elsewhere with both sexes.


Sure she can. Promiscuous people can be LD. She does not desire sex. She would tell you that. She has sex. That's all. Plus that was a long time ago. Abuse can make women disassociate from it but still perform it quite well, any way you like it.


----------

